# python spwd module?



## denis21 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all. I understand that this module is not present for FreeBSD, or am I bad looking? Maybe have any alternatives? pwd is not suitable. My mission: Get information on the period expiration of the password for the user.

Thx.


----------

